# My wonderful foster... looking for a great home!



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Meet Tyson... he's a 4 year old black lab that I'm fostering through the GR rescue. Shhhh... don't tell him he's not a golden, he has no idea!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Whoa, he's beautiful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tyson does look like a very handsome a devoted pup. I'm sure he will make some lucky adopter a great companion.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oh my, he is just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a gorgeous, gorgeous boy! Oh my, I hope someone falls head over heels in love with him and snatches him up for adoption!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy! He'll find a home fast!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I know we think he's gorgeous! A family was actually giving him away for free because they just had a baby and didn't have time for him anymore. I saw a picture of him and thought he was so incredibly handsome so we went to look at him. The next day the family contacted me and said that they ended up giving him to another family. That family only kept him for a day before returning him because they had cats. 

He's very obsessed with cats and tends to pant and pace around all crazy trying to get to them, until he forgets that they are there. He has a very high prey drive, but he's workable. We're working really hard on "leave it" and he responds pretty well already. I really don't think it's a behavior that warrents returning him... but hey, that's just me. I guess I can see how someone that's not used to dog's with "issues" would find it annoying... 

So, once he was returned to the original family, they contacted me to see if we wanted him. We asked to bring him into the rescue so he would go to the right place this time. Thank goodness Kim (who runs the rescue) is awesome and let me do that. Andy and I thought long and hard about keeping him... I'm a sucker for labs. However we're not completely convinced that adding a third permanent dog is a good decision just based on all the traveling we do, the fostering, etc. Still trying to decide.... I think if him and Camden would have clicked right off the bat, we'd probably keep him for sure. We've only had him for about a week though... so that could change!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had room for one more (and no cats, since my cats are pretty dear to me). 

Your golden rescue sounds like my golden rescue. That's how I had ended up with a Newfie mix. LOL

I can understand why someone who has cats can be worried about the prey drive in a Lab. That is part of the reason that I have only offered to foster puppies for Lab rescue. Goldens don't seem to be so prey driven, thank goodness!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just beautiful!! Black labs/Goldens -- the best combo. My black lab gets all excited when she meets a Golden, the Goldens get excited seeing Black Labs - a very good excited! Cats are no big deal to my lab, but my young goldie has to be on lead around them.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

fostermom... my cats are pretty dear to me too! That's why we're working very hard with him on the "leave it" command and teaching him it's not acceptable to chase and/or try to eat anyone. Thank goodness our cats have been around dogs all their life and have the good sense to know which dog to avoid. My lab as a kid used to actually sleep with my cats, so I think it's really just a matter of Ty's never been around them. I'm sure they are viewed the same as a squirrel, rabbit, etc. He just doesnt' know that it's not acceptable to eat them. 

I think between our rabbits (who are in the house bunnies) and our two cats we've really confused him as too why these strange animals are allowed inside. :bowl:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, I am coming across as judgmental tonight and that is not what I mean to do. 

I have fostered "cat interested" dogs and they have learned to leave the cats alone because that is how it is in our house. I have also fostered one "cat aggressive" golden. He literally would shake and salivate when he saw one of my cats. All 5 (I had 5 back then) stayed in our bedroom for the week he was with us, except the witchy Zoey. She smacked him on the nose. And then he seriously wanted to kill her after that.

Labs tend to be more prey driven than goldens, in my experience.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He surely is a good looking boy. Hopefully the rescue can find the right family and can then remain in a house that will love him and enjoy him. Good luck !!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

hgatesy said:


> ... he's a 4 year old black lab that I'm fostering through the GR rescue. !!


Haha...that's funny, I adopted a 'golden retriever' that I found on the 'lab rescue' site :.

Tyson is gorgeous!!!! What is his personality like? I LOVE that second picture!!! Do you mind if I post it over on the Lab forum? They do lots of rescue work over there, too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He's a great-looking boy. Thank you for stepping in to help him.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

gold'chocolate.... I actually already did post him on a lab forum I'm part of. I Don't know if it's the same one or not... but he's listed under the "rescue and adoption listings" and he's under "4 year old black lab". 
A couple people have actually written to me about him to get more information. 

He's a great dog overall. Just does not do well with small animals. He gets along great with Parker (as they both do their own thing) but is obsessed with humping poor Camden now. He's not big into play. He'd be the perfect only dog for someone actually... just because he's really only interacts with the boys when he wants to hump Camden. The rest of the time he has kind of a take them or leave them attitude and either does his own thing or follows us around.


----------

